# Anyone From The Massachuttes Area?



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I was just wandering if there are any mk from mass or RI. Would love to get together and help each other on our km's. I have looking for clubs or even classes in my area, and unforuntally there is nothing.  So if there is anyone that knows of any, please share. Thanks!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi I'm from West Bridgewater, where are you?


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi & Welcome!
I'm from sutton (15 minutes south of worcester). 
what is mk? sorry, not familiar with all the lingo
Kerry


----------



## nancygaspard (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am in Framingham--would like a group also.

Nancy


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a machine knitting group in Salem, NH that includes people from Mass. See if you can find them on the web, I believe their name is knitting nuts. I know you could connect with some Mass. people through them. Good Luck.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi I am in Middleboro, dont machine knit but my best friend has and we are always glad to meet new folks.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

wow my daughter lives in bridgewater now, i am in new bedford, just saying hello!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Bedford, next time in Bridgewater let me know and we'll meet for lunch. I have Tues and Thurs off plus weekends. Jan


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i will try to remember, to contact u.
Debbie


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you soon. Jan


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Where in Massachusetts are you? We have a group from the forum that meets in Springfield once a month. Our next get together is November 15th. I put it on the announcements a couple of weeks before.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

u are too far away for me that is at least an hour and a half ride, probably more like two hours from here. i am at the beginning of the cape.


----------



## Mady (Mar 21, 2011)

I am from Raynham. That is near Bridgewater.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

yes that is right, u are not far from my daughter. u are about the same distance as she is takes me about 3/4 hour to get to her house. nice to meet u.


----------



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm live in swansea mass. Not far from some of you. springfield for me is little over hr drive and so is NH. 

I would love to meet you guys if anyone is interested in getting to gether to knit with everyone. :-D Lisa


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

hello Lisa,

u are not far from me. maybe one day we can plan something...to work for me it would have to be after the holidays.
Debbie


----------



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds great Debra. I fully understand. Its going to start getting crazy for me also now that the holidays are coming quick. But would love to meet up after the holidays! :-D If anyone else would love to join us, we love to have you! Lisa


----------



## SherylSpins (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am new, but I have an ISM and another machine that I have never used since I am not sure how to use it. Bought it at an auction.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Well, Hello to all from Mass... Welcome to the forum... I live near Worcester in a little town called Leicester but I am originally from New Bedford, born and raised there.. Moved up here 2 yrs ago.. boy what a difference living here with no beach.. I miss my beaches...I have to say I have met Debbie.. aka Annalee15 when I was down visiting family in New Bedford. I belong to a knitting group up here and meet every week.. to bad that in the New Beford area there isn't any, not that Debbie or I have found.. Maybe someday someone from here (meaning KP) will start up one in a local coffee shop.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

SherylSpins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new, but I have an ISM and another machine that I have never used since I am not sure how to use it. Bought it at an auction.


Hi Sheryl.. I have the ISM and a studio 700...what do you need help in.. maybe I can help you. There are alot of youtube videos on the USM/ISM online here... try there and see what you can find.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

massquilter said:


> Hi Everyone, I was just wandering if there are any mk from mass or RI. Would love to get together and help each other on our km's. I have looking for clubs or even classes in my area, and unforuntally there is nothing.  So if there is anyone that knows of any, please share. Thanks!


Well, I have a knitting machine.. 2 infact but so far I haven't found any groups up here in Central Mass for it yet..


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Joss said:


> Where in Massachusetts are you? We have a group from the forum that meets in Springfield once a month. Our next get together is November 15th. I put it on the announcements a couple of weeks before.


Joss, the group I meet up with is in Worcester and we meet up every Wednesday at 6pm at the Nu Cafe on Chandler St. The group is called Hooks and Needlers and you can find them on Meetup.com


----------



## SherylSpins (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Linda,

I am fine using the ISM. It is the one I bought at the auction. I think it is a studio, but can't get into the closet to check right now. I am planning to clean the room in November after my show. Maybe after Christmas I will tackle using it.
Sheryl


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

SherylSpins said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I am fine using the ISM. It is the one I bought at the auction. I think it is a studio, but can't get into the closet to check right now. I am planning to clean the room in November after my show. Maybe after Christmas I will tackle using it.
> Sheryl


Well, when you get to it let me know and maybe I can help you. I've been on mine all day knitting with it. Making or trying to make a sweater for my little 4yr old niece for Xmas but the yarn I am using isn't cooperating with me. I'm using baby chenille yarn, first time I ever worked with it and I had to take the whole thing apart so far because it got caught on to that little bar that sticks up in between the needle bed, I have no idea what that is called.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I am from Fall River right between swansea and new bedford


----------



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Dianna, Gosh, small world! :-D I live in swansea your only 10mins from me if they bragga isn't jammed. lol! what kind of machine do you have? Have you been knitting long? wish there were some groups around, but i haven't found anything, have you had any luck? Lisa


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't actually have a machine. I knit by hand. I just thought it too coincindental that we are all so close so I had to reply.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

hi Diane,

well u are just maybe a half hour from me. i have a best friend that lives in f.r. i used to work there for 8 years. nice to hear from you,
Debbie


----------



## suespoon (Nov 14, 2011)

I am in Millbury which is close to Worcester.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

so u are closer to Linda, maybe she will see this and post.
Debbie in New Bedford


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> so u are closer to Linda, maybe she will see this and post.
> Debbie in New Bedford


Yes I saw it and I"m posting... YEP.. Millbury is very close to me.. I'm in Leicester just a hope skip and jump from Millbury


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there Linda,

have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving! Tell Barbara the same!
hugs,


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Hi Debbie, and to you also and I will tell Barbara today...


----------

